# Weed Identification



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what this weed is and what to spray for it?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@dwills02 that looks like dallisgrass. MSMA will kill it if you have a lot of it, but it isn't labeled for residential use any more. If you only have a few of them, then painting with glyphosate is the best option.


----------



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

There's not a ton of it so I might try the glyphosate first. Thanks @Spammage


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Might take more than one hit of glyph. Don't be surprised if it does


----------



## kyls (Apr 2, 2020)

Hard to tell with out seeing a seedhead. I'd say either bahia or dallisgrass. Some sort of paspalum. i was successful last year getting rid of mine with an "image"/quinclorac/2,4-d liberal spot spray.


----------



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dwills02 said:


> There's not a ton of it so I might try the glyphosate first. Thanks @Spammage


You bet. I would paint straight glyphosate or maybe diluted to 50% and add a good surfactant or Dawn dish soap to help it cover the leaf surface.


----------

